# I am the worst bobcat trapper...



## azpredatorhunter

Well I am ready to throw in the towel... I don't know what I am doing wrong but I can't catch a bobcat for the life of me. Here's a short video of one of my cage traps, I am using a feather as an attractor, it's on a piece of thin wire with a swivel. Every morning I check the trap the feather is moving even in the slightest breeze... Am I missing something? This cage trap has been there for over a month.


----------



## teredpse

Hey man i have not been able to get a coyote in two weeks so join the club


----------



## azpredatorhunter

teredpse said:


> Hey man i have not been able to get a coyote in two weeks so join the club


 Thanx Teredpse... Are you trapping or calling?


----------



## teredpse

Trapping. I would like to call but need new or more places to call. Been looking at callers and like foxpro. They are just $$$. This trapping is fun and i got one over a deer carcus. (sp)


----------



## teredpse

I am real good at possums and skunks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL... I can't even catch a skunk.


----------



## catcapper

That's a pretty open question.

Whats your cage setup.

Sometimes its simple things that are overlooked that keep a cat from go'in into a cage.

Example--- I'll make it short----> Theres a fella here on PT that was get'in into cage trap'in. He sent me a picture of one of his cage setups. He had the cage brushed in fairly well, but right off I saw there was not much brush cover'in the back of the cage, so I sent him a PM.

Next day he sent me a message--- A cat show at the cage that night--- circled it and went to the back of his cage where it could get a good whiff of the lure and then left--- pretty simple mistake huh.

IMO, the simple mistake I see with your set is its location. It may look good to a human--- but it doesn't do anything for the cats nature of action.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

What about sign and tracks Eric ? are there tracks close by ? any tracks up to the cage ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Catcapper, I use black plastic to cover the cage, in theory the sent comes out the front and or the back of the cage. I totally understand that if you don't brush in the back, a bobcat can get a good wiff of the lure so I do brush in the back, I use cats claw if it's close. For those of you who don't know what cats claw is, it has thorns shaped like a cat's claw and sharp as a kittens claws, if you ever been clawed by a kitten you know. So there's no way for a bobcat to get close to the back of my cages. Location: I have two cage traps set on this water tank, one on each side where the cow trails lead to the water tank. The cage in the video is set three feet from a trail that has bobcat tracks. There's bobcat tracks that go around the water tank so I know they have been around. Let me see if I have some more pictures...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's a picture of the same cage trap before I added more brush. It's not easy to brush in a cage trap here in the desert you have to search for it, and after a few days the leaves fall off...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> What about sign and tracks Eric ? are there tracks close by ? any tracks up to the cage ?


 Ed, there's three piles of scat near by, no toilet though. And yes there is tracks around but none near the trap ( no fresh ones ). After scouting around I have noticed there's no set pattern of travel. I've checked all the washes near by and the bobcats don't seem to be using them, most tracks just seem to be cutting across the desert at random. Now if I were trapping near the mountains I would think they use game trails that lead down to the desert floor...does that make sense. The pictures were taken before I set the traps.


----------



## jimmy shutt

stick with it brother, you'll connect!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

jimmy shutt said:


> stick with it brother, you'll connect!!!


 Thanx Brother from another mother... If I wasn't disabled, I would be up north running one hundred cage traps...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

What do you think Larry?


----------



## Larry

Can you tell us what lure, bait and urine you using? Also how often have you refreshed any I mentioned?

I am with Cattrapper, it's the little things.

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's the other cage trap Catcapper... No way a cat is going to get a wiff from the back.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Larry, I add new bait and or lure every three / four days. I have used a wide variety of lures, over the season I have changed lure and bait just to see... Here's a list of the lures, I only use one or two at a time. As you can see I've experimented with a few... I also use a fur dangler and feathers. I always wear gloves when handling the cages.

Lure:

1. O'Gorman's.
2. Mark June.
3. Kaatz Bros.
4. Halseth's.
5. Hawbaker's.
6. John Graham's.
7. Graws's.
8. Dunlap's.
9. Cronk's.
10. Reuwsaat's.
11. Bob Small's.
12. Mercer Lawing's (light skunk paste).
13. Catnip oil.

Bait:

1. O'Gorman's.
2. Halseth's.
3. Mark June's.
4.Bob Small's.

Urine:

1.F&T's Bobcat Urine.
2. Bob Small's Bobcat Urine.

Lead in sent:

1. Mercer Lawing's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's some of my bait and lures, I have added more after the picture.


----------



## Ruger

Are you allowed to use animal parts as bait? A piece of a rabbit might help get them into the cage.


----------



## Larry

Interesting I see no mention of urine?

I say this as urine to cats is good and bad. I have found cats actually stay away from other cats urine. Imagine that...dumb coyotes they love the others piss!!! hahahha. In the case of cats or trapped and missed yotes I swich up to fox urine. In your case use grey as its more natural. However red has a better odor and from what I hear works in the desert also.

Do not put the urine inside the trap put it on one side and spay it...similar to what a cat does. remember cats spray and canines dribble when they mark the area. Kinda of a counter since fox piss is canine, but it works! I think it works because of the olfactory of the cats...its not as focused as a canines so the spraying produces a general smell more then a direct concentrated odor.

Also I would booger the trap up on the inside. Add a ton of native branches, and more sand to the bottom. Hide the bait in a thick bunch of branches at the back. (make the cat look for it, no different then if he had to look into a real cache!) . Your trap looks big turn it into a giant cubby set IMHO.Just make sure the triggers are not effected.

Second...I would get rid of the white flag. Even prarrie chickens who have allot of white ... don't have allot of white. Does that make sense? What I am saying is chicken white feathers in places where little snow happens is unnatural. What I would do is pick off a Gambriel qual with a .22 or .17 "if legal"..and hang the whole wing out front. Put a slpit sho on it to ensure it moves in the wind and does not "fly" in the wind.

Also those white feathers which I assume come from a domestic chicken or pigeon may have manure scent to them depending on where the animal lived. What may work for skunks, possums and an occasional juvenile coyote may offend a cat that basically lives a much cleaner life IMHO.

These are my thoughts. I have never used a trap like this. Mine are all steel jawed and cable. But it seems to me a trap is a trap. The longer you keep the animal interested the better,

Like Catrapper said " its the little things" . I have mentioned a few of those and I hope I am right! If not we both learned a little about about live traps.

Also you never said the location of the trap. If its near humans your set may work fine...but if its a few miles into the desert thats another story. I say this as Bassey Forrest coyotes and cats smell a lot of pine where as flatland yotes living near the North Loup smell steel, gasoline and coal from the trains and highway everyday. Each set requires a tad more finesse in setting because of the "Habitat" of my targeted anaimals.

Larry


----------



## Larry

want to add this about flags for cats...I hang em high. 6 feet high when I can reach a branch or have tall stakes. Also like many, pink surveyors tape has become my go to when I can't find purple christmas garland.

This trip I came ill prepared and with the nearest big town 1.2 hours away I had to use what I brought. Oranage surveyors tape, red and green garland. My recent history of cats winning revealed how out of balance I was!!!

Sorry for :smiley_beatin_horse_ani: in that last sentence, but I am still beside myself!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ruger said:


> Are you allowed to use animal parts as bait? A piece of a rabbit might help get them into the cage.


 Ruger, they keep changing the rules every year to make it harder it seems. This year you can use non edible parts of game animals, but no game or non game bird's. I could use a Jack rabbit. It's a slippery slope when it comes to trapping. They do go a little bit easier on cage traps.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

TheDuckMaster said:


> Interesting I see no mention of urine?
> 
> I say this as urine to cats is good and bad. I have found cats actually stay away from other cats urine. Imagine that...dumb coyotes they love the others piss!!! hahahha. In the case of cats or trapped and missed yotes I swich up to fox urine. In your case use grey as its more natural. However red has a better odor and from what I hear works in the desert also.
> 
> Do not put the urine inside the trap put it on one side and spay it...similar to what a cat does. remember cats spray and canines dribble when they mark the area. Kinda of a counter since fox piss is canine, but it works! I think it works because of the olfactory of the cats...its not as focused as a canines so the spraying produces a general smell more then a direct concentrated odor.
> 
> Also I would booger the trap up on the inside. Add a ton of native branches, and more sand to the bottom. Hide the bait in a thick bunch of branches at the back. (make the cat look for it, no different then if he had to look into a real cache!) . Your trap looks big turn it into a giant cubby set IMHO.Just make sure the triggers are not effected.
> 
> Second...I would get rid of the white flag. Even prarrie chickens who have allot of white ... don't have allot of white. Does that make sense? What I am saying is chicken white feathers in places where little snow happens is unnatural. What I would do is pick off a Gambriel qual with a .22 or .17 "if legal"..and hang the whole wing out front. Put a slpit sho on it to ensure it moves in the wind and does not "fly" in the wind.
> 
> Also those white feathers which I assume come from a domestic chicken or pigeon may have manure scent to them depending on where the animal lived. What may work for skunks, possums and an occasional juvenile coyote may offend a cat that basically lives a much cleaner life IMHO.
> 
> These are my thoughts. I have never used a trap like this. Mine are all steel jawed and cable. But it seems to me a trap is a trap. The longer you keep the animal interested the better,
> 
> Like Catrapper said " its the little things" . I have mentioned a few of those and I hope I am right! If not we both learned a little about about live traps.
> 
> Also you never said the location of the trap. If its near humans your set may work fine...but if its a few miles into the desert thats another story. I say this as Bassey Forrest coyotes and cats smell a lot of pine where as flatland yotes living near the North Loup smell steel, gasoline and coal from the trains and highway everyday. Each set requires a tad more finesse in setting because of the "Habitat" of my targeted anaimals.
> 
> Larry


 Larry, I did mention urine, I use F&T post bobcat urine or bobcat urine from Bob Small. I don't always use urine at every set, when I do I only give it a little spray and not inside the cage. The feathers are from a pillow and the bait is under the pan in a small hole under the cage. Sometimes I use a lure capsule and hang it from the back of the cage, that way pack rat's can't carry it away. Other times I'll just use a stick. I do make a duff pile with some brush and feathers mixed in and throw it in the back of the cage. Yeah the cage is one of the bigger ones... Big enough to catch a Mountain Lion, just ask around on here, maybe someome can post a picture of it. Chris Miller caught a Mountain Lion in one of the same cages, hell it maybe the same one, he threw a fit when he caught a Lion and wanted his money back from Bob who sells the cages.... Briarpatch Cage Traps. The cages are in a urban area, not far from a road and houses. You say the white feather isn't natural, please explain how red garland is... lol. Thanks for your opinion Larry I do appreciate it. I am going to post a picture of a cage trap I ran across, it's not to far from where I am trapping, who ever set it didn't brush it in and just threw some bait on a stick on the pan...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's the cage trap I ran across, I guess he doesn't think you need to do much, he did cover it with plastic. P.S. I don't cover every cage with plastic...


----------



## catcapper

Theres gotta be a reason your not catch'in cats AZ. Small's cages catch critters the same as Mercer's and others do.

Read'in through this post, it seems your do'in things right--- but your not slam'in the door on the cats.

The question would be--- why are they refusing your sets.

Lets look at your tank set.

Cage Setup----> Look'in at your pictures, the cage is good to go. Its bedded, floor covered, brushed in well with a good spread of feathers. Check that off--- its good.

Location----> Personally, I don't like set'in a cage out in the open for cats like that ---but--- . Your set'in on sign which should be fairly fresh and you say your trap is about 3' from a trail that has cat tracks. I like to put cages right in a cats face. Its not as easy as some think to pull the critter off its course when their move'in between a bed area and a hunt area. Set'in on sign catches cats.

Scent----> Heres where a lot of folks head downhill. I hear it time and again--- cats don't use their nose much. When Aunt Martha lets go a one cheek sneak after Thanksgiving dinner and ya catch wind of it, ya don't go over and give her a big hug. A cats nose works the same way.

You say you re-bait, re-lure every three days or so--- I think that cage set smells like Aunt Martha's south end so that cage location is compromised with excessive scent.

I cant tell since I'm not there AZ--- but you seem to be do'in everything else right--- and its got to be something your do'in.

I'll post in one of my better cage sets for cats tomorrow. I gotta go break ice off the stock tanks. We had -16 here this morning so I'm go'in out for my morning exercise.lol.

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Red or Green garland...is not natural I agree!!! My time in Nebraska reveals it. However, I know purple works fine and so do dark colored feathers like the turkey ones we use in Iowa. My problem is trapping Nebraska which forbids the use of any animal parts. My advise is change up the colors to a darker color that's all.

Pillow feathers? That have been washed with detergent and sleeped on with hair sprayed heads at night, not to mention a little human saliva action from the corner of a mans snoring mouth. Get my hint? Again I agree with Catrapper, cats do have a nose. Yes its not as good as a yotes, and they don't turn it on unless they are ready to eat. But like you and me we can smell when baby needs changed and its a unpleasant foreign odor all of we men avoid.

Glad Cat Trapper said something about rebating . I agree, unless you have had rain or below 0 weather re baiting is not required and neither is urine. However, refreshing with urine once every couple of weeks will not hurt a thing.

My advise is I would move the the trap at this time. Not far, just enough to make it look like a new cat cache. I did some online research on the net after I read your post. From what I get I am wrong in suggesting the cubby look. Instead almost all guys say leave the back wide open like a tunnel.

Do not hesitate to change up the urine at the new set. Fox urine works wonders on cats.

One last suggestion and I know you are aware so I say this to new trappers. . Check the set location with binoculars and stay as faraway as possible except when you refresh the urine. Trappers think they have to run right up every set location. You dont. When a animal is in the trap at least leg holds or the snares, the area is disturbed enough its visible from a long distance even with the naked eye.

Keep us posted...I am out of ideas

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanks for your opinion Catcapper, yes it probably smells like a cats ass, I thought that's what the tom's were out looking for... That reminds me of a saying my wife told me, " if it smells like fish have a dish, if it smells like cologne leave it alone". Thanks Larry, I do check from a distance. The pillow is a new down filled pillow, I couldn't find a plain feather pillow ( chicken feathers ).


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Maybe I'll ask Bob Small to post some information on here, he's caught a few. I could ask Mercer Lawing to, I am not sure what he's doing nowadays since they outlawed bobcat trapping in California.


----------



## Larry

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanks for your opinion Catcapper, yes it probably smells like a cats ass, I thought that's what the tom's were out looking for... That reminds me of a saying my wife told me, " if it smells like fish have a dish, if it smells like cologne leave it alone". Thanks Larry, I do check from a distance. The pillow is a new down filled pillow, I couldn't find a plain feather pillow ( chicken feathers ).


New or old...those feathers are your achilles heal IMHO.


----------



## Larry

I talk to much sorry. But when something in trapping doesn"t seem to click, I get all fired up and try to get answers! Your cage set has me going.

Being a man that likes the money that comes for trapping I shy away from the what I call the hobby trappers or the entrepreneur trapper advise.

I tend to lean more on what the ADC guys do. Afterall they log more hours trapping in a year then I can get in one season. And its their full time profession!! Since O'Gorman has no website I have taken a liking to Locklear website Wolfer Nation.

( http://wolfernation.com).

With all that blabbering...try to get some ideas from the websites segment on cage traps. You'll find it on the left side of the home page.

Larry


----------



## Ruger

I know you're frustrations AZ, I've tried to get a cat into a cage. People do it successfully and so I feel that I can do it as well and I will! Lol.
One thing that comes to my mind is that there are several successful cat trappers in my area and one thing that most of them will say is that a bobcat is not really a very intelligent animal. An adc trapper once told me not to give them too much to process or their brain has to rewind. I don't know but maybe your set is too complicated and needs simplified. I am definitely following this thread, my bucket list includes caging cats and I have been asked to remove one from a property, so I'll be getting one of my cages out and seeing if some of the info I've read on this thread can become useful.


----------



## catcapper

Since Wayne and Larry mentioned ADC Trappers--- you PT folks that use facebook can check out my "old' ADC page and give me a few likes if so inclined.

Canon City,ColoradoAllWildThings

AllWildThings will be 28 years old come May 18th.

Anyway---->

While I'm think'in on it, I want to mention that cage trap'in has to be "learned" the same as lay'in steel or hang'in wire. Once one gets the feel" for the cage--- the fur will follow.

Most trappers have a favorite or go to set. One of mine is what I'll call a "Clean Rabbit Set" cause it sounds good.LOL.

I'll start with cage preparation. Cages are pretty simple--- grab a spray bottle--- fill it with water and put 2-3 teaspoons of baking soda it the bottle and shake it up till most of the power is dissolved. Give the cage a good wet spraying. Let the trap sit for about 5 minutes or so, then hose it off with clean water.

I'm not gonna get into setting the cage since ya can go back and look at AZ's photos.

I cant stress the importance of trap location. If theres no cats in the area--- your not gonna catch any---duh. Find fresh sign preferably on a trail, and set on it. Don't set the cage 15-20 feet away from the sign, find a location where you can set your cage within 2-5 feet of it. If tracks are go'in through heavier brush--- go ahead and set the cage in there tight. Don't worry about flagging cause you don't need it--- your cage is right in the cats face. Don't worry about placing urine--- cause your cage is right in the cats face.

Now you have a clean cage right in front of a bobcat. How do you get him to go in?.

I like to use baits--- and bobcats love rabbits.

Like other states, Colorado makes it illegal to use edible game animal parts for bait. Check with your local DOW on this type of bait preparation.

Gut the rabbit and clean the blood off. Remove the hide and save it--- its part of your bait. Cut the edible hind quarters and back from the critter just behind the rib cage. remove the front legs up through the shoulder. Now you have the head, and exposed neck and rib cage. To me and the wardens here--- that's non-edible parts. Cut the feet off up high by the meat, as they carry a lot of scent.

Baiting the cage----> Wire the head, neck and ribcage to the back of the cage, 3-4" off the cage flood. Pull clumps of fur from the rabbit hide and scatter it in front of the cage the same as you would feathers,and throughout the inside if the cage. You can leave a front foot outside the cage but throw the hide and the other feet into the back of the cage.

Now you have a clean cage that smells of the cats natural prey. Chances are--- he's go'in in for dinner.

To keep the bait fresh, rub it down with salt then shake most of it off before placing in the cage. The salt will also act as an anti-freeze in cold weather.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Great information catcapper... I've been told you have to set the cage in the cats path because they are lazy. That sounds simple but it's not easy in the open desert. Now remember I am limited to where I can set because of my back, otherwise I think I would be doing better.


----------



## Larry

I told you ol Catcapper had some experience!

Catcapper....I like "Work is completed by Carpenters not Handyman" but that's all I see?


----------



## Ruger

Dave, I had found your Facebook page at one time, but I can't seem to find it again. And just to give the credit where credit is due, when I mentioned the ADC trapper in my earlier post it was Catcapper I was talking about. I definitely understand now about setting traps on a cats path, I have come to understand that more over the few years that I have been trapping cats with bracelets. It's tough to pull a cat astray from its trail.
This thread has kinda given me the "cage fever". I have the cat that I need to catch that I mentioned in my earlier post, mainly because a grandma requested it, she was worried about her grandkids. The grandma happens to be my mother. I do what my mother says! I personally don't feel that the cat poses a threat to the kids, but it's better to give my mom the peace of mind. 
One of the crew members I work with had a bobcat cross the road in front of him this morning on our way to work. I stopped on my way home and checked out the tracks and found a spot where it has walked along a cliff wall that should be a great spot for a cage.
I've got until Valentines day to catch cats on my steel line, but it lookslike I'll be setting up a couple of cages also this week.


----------



## catcapper

You should be able to find it if you goggle----> allwildthings canon city colorado (leave spaces).

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Got your facebook page and it's bookmarked.

Say is that a 1976 Ford your leaning against? Heres one similar but we use it to feed heifers on the Nebraska ranch?


----------



## catcapper

Its a "74" F-250, w/390, 4bbl, 4 speed. 4X4 highboy with a 3" suspension lift and has 401,XXX miles on it.

I bought that pickup the year Miss K and I got married. Its sit'in out by the stack yard always ready to go.

I forgot to mention AZ--- ya might want to loose the trap cover--- it might be give'in off some kind of scent when it gets hot, and that scent may be stay'in on your cages too.

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Catcapper....I am Learning also about how to use these. Never know when a guy might want a wildcat as a pet! hahaha

Does this video depict what you conveying?






Thanks

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter

catcapper said:


> Its a "74" F-250, w/390, 4bbl, 4 speed. 4X4 highboy with a 3" suspension lift and has 401,XXX miles on it.
> 
> I bought that pickup the year Miss K and I got married. Its sit'in out by the stack yard always ready to go.
> 
> I forgot to mention AZ--- ya might want to loose the trap cover--- it might be give'in off some kind of scent when it gets hot, and that scent may be stay'in on your cages too.
> 
> awprint:


 Thanx catcapper, the cover is on only one of the cages. Now Bob Small uses a plastic cover on all his cages, he says it allows the sent to come out of the front and back of the cage, it also keeps the cat dry and the snow out of the cage if your trapping up north.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ruger said:


> Dave, I had found your Facebook page at one time, but I can't seem to find it again. And just to give the credit where credit is due, when I mentioned the ADC trapper in my earlier post it was Catcapper I was talking about. I definitely understand now about setting traps on a cats path, I have come to understand that more over the few years that I have been trapping cats with bracelets. It's tough to pull a cat astray from its trail.
> This thread has kinda given me the "cage fever". I have the cat that I need to catch that I mentioned in my earlier post, mainly because a grandma requested it, she was worried about her grandkids. The grandma happens to be my mother. I do what my mother says! I personally don't feel that the cat poses a threat to the kids, but it's better to give my mom the peace of mind.
> One of the crew members I work with had a bobcat cross the road in front of him this morning on our way to work. I stopped on my way home and checked out the tracks and found a spot where it has walked along a cliff wall that should be a great spot for a cage.
> I've got until Valentines day to catch cats on my steel line, but it lookslike I'll be setting up a couple of cages also this week.


 Ruger, that sounds like a good place to put a double door cage trap.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I am throwing in the towel tomorrow... I found some bobcat tracks in a wash today, they were about 100 yards away from the stock tank. The cats are not going to the stock tank, and I haven't found a single fresh cat track by the tank in weeks. There's always next year if I don't sell my traps.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, dont give up. Its probably just like calling, sooner or later there will be one in your cage and then on everything comes together.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, dont give up. Its probably just like calling, sooner or later there will be one in your cage and then on everything comes together.


 Ed, thanks for the encouragement, they are unpredictable around here, if I had all my cages out I probably would have caught some by now. The temperature is rising down here, it's going to be in the 80's all week, my luck I would catch one that shed it's winter coat... Thanks again Ed but I am done with checking empty traps.


----------



## Larry

Eric...if I threw the towel in each season I failed at a target species...well you fine gentleman would not be saying..."there goes the Larry's jaw flapping again"

Now is the time to start digging and digging into what is going on. Your fortunate you have the internet today, ADC men CatCapper and many others to lean on. In my days it was Fur Fish and Game, Iowa DNR Bioligist (thank you Ron Andrews) and the public library.

Lets look at me...I failed miserably this season and I was humbled to say the least. There were way to many nights in the tent after a the first week from 3 in the morning on I could not sleep. That was compounded by the fact that coyotes could be heard 150 yards or a tad more from the tent. But then I thought. I was catching raccoons, badgers My sets are working in the cold they are not freezng down. Fresh snows came when needed and I saw tracks going to calf carcusses yet noting was eating.

Now after two weeks at home I have come to the conclusion my snare to trap ratio was reversed. I should of been concentrating on snaring and less on scent type steel trap sets. It was just that time of the year that warranted it. Next season I will bet my I am right.

You need to do the same. Learn all you can from the sign in the area and try to figure out what the cat patterns are, Listen to guys like Catcapper and others familiar with cage traps. Google cage traps on the internet and concentrate on the cats that are caught. Not so much to admire another's success but to look at the setup. Study the trap location by looking at the plants and other landscape items where the trap is. Look at the shadows on the trap to determine the way the door is facing. Things such at that will make you a winner at cage trapping.

Good Luck and we are here to help

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I hear you... After checking empty traps from December 15th. until now I think I've tried, if this happened with my water trapping back when I was a kid, I think I wouldn't be trapping at all. How long did you trap this season before throwing in the towel?


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

I own these dvds and book, they all have excellent information and methods. The secrets to cage trapping Bobcats by Bob Small probably has the most information four hours of it, plus I can call him anytime I need. So my problem is putting the cage in front of a bobcat. Bob has some other dvds... he has harvested over100 Bobcats in a season... but not near me! I am wondering if all the mining industry around here has poisoned them and they just roam around like zombies... lol.


----------



## Larry

Eric...I trapped for three weeks continuous. I hate my memory, but I think I had out 50 sets and 37 snares. I forget. I threw in the towel because of the weather (wind) not because I gave up on trapping. My spike tent could not handle 50 and 60 mph gust they predicted.

I also know at times a person can have a bad period trapping on occasion and it may last a few weeks. As I got home my rancher friend texted me and said others were having a dry period also. One reported he managed just one out of 50 traps and 40 snares in the last two weeks, and it was rubbed.

I think you have out just one cage if I am correct. That is very tough odds IMHO. I say this as I don't cage trap. But I say from experience with trapping and one trap out means you have to wait, even in good areas. Heck a man running 100 traps seldom gets 5 of anything a day dryland trapping.

A trap in the gargae is liking a fishing pole. If neither is used how can you get better or even hope to catch something.

Don't give up...just move your trap to a new used trail, or try in the Y of a trail or road and start again. I think Catcapper said it best, cats aren't that smart so leave the ting pretty much uncovered and leave the plastic at home.

Whether you use a sight lure or not is p to you. However with the exception of blind trail sets I don't think it hurts as from what I have read and (if you believe the internet) most cage trappers use a site lure.

Also be reminded that if you come across some cat scatt, use it. I would say place it infront of the door. But then you'll have to ask what cage trappers do. I do know that if I come across any cat scat I use it on my man made cubby set entrances, on log/rock sets and flat sets...it works wonders.

LET US KNOW WHEN YOU RESET

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Larry, I had two cages out at the water tank, I pulled my other cages after a heavy rain, I had two go up to my nads in water to get two of them, other ones damn near got washed away in a dry wash. I don't have any pictures of the two underwater but I do of one that almost washed away. I pulled the two by the water tank today, I ran into a game warden this morning, I went up to her and asked her if she was real, I've never seen a game warden out here, she laughed and said she was real. I talked to her for awhile until a rancher pulled up, he was looking for a broken gate, I told him it's not broken anymore I fixed it last week, I told him I was trapping back there and he said one of his cowboys seen one of my cage traps and said to him " do you want me to get it" well I guess he told him no... I told him his cowboy is lucky I didn't catch him messing with my traps. Go figure, it's the only cages I didn't put a cable and lock on. And I always pick up scat and place it in front of the cage, that is if I find any. Well there's always next season... Thanks for your opinions and willingness to help... that goes for catcapper and everyone else too. Cage trapping is like predator hunting, either you have beginners luck or you learn by trial and error.

Coyotes don't fly
Rome wasn't burnt in a day
And the thing about money is pigs won't eat it and you can't take with you...

I am Out Like a Fat Kid in Dodge Ball.


----------



## El Gato Loco

azpredatorhunter said:


> Chris Miller caught a Mountain Lion in one of the same cages, hell it maybe the same one, he threw a fit when he caught a Lion and wanted his money back from Bob who sells the cages.... Briarpatch Cage Traps.


Just thought i'd mention that the above never, ever happened. But it sure sounds good! LOL!

The only dealings I had with Bob after buying his cages was to request that he remove my photos from his website that he stole without my permission and used in his advertising.

Just to "set the record straight".


----------



## prairiewolf

El Gato Loco said:


> Just thought i'd mention that the above never, ever happened. But it sure sounds good! LOL!
> 
> The only dealings I had with Bob after buying his cages was to request that he remove my photos from his website that he stole without my permission and used in his advertising.
> 
> Just to "set the record straight". :wink:


Never happened !!! I guess just like no calls were ever donated to be given out monthly to members !!!!! and where are the calls now?


----------



## El Gato Loco

prairiewolf said:


> Never happened !!! I guess just like no calls were ever donated to be given out monthly to members !!!!! and where are the calls now?


Probably sitting around in a box someplace at this point. Did you forget that the site was sold and is run by other people now? Did you ever miss out on your promised advertising for those calls or the FREE advertising I gave to all call makers? I see you're proudly promoting your calls in your signature.


----------

